

Ask HN: Do you do any mental exercise before work? - stepanbujnak

It is well known that musicians or athletes do warm up exercises to prepare themselves for a performance. Is it common to perform any mental exercises to boost up your productivity? What&#x27;s your routine to get into the best shape of mind possible?
======
davismwfl
No. But I'd love to hear ideas.

I sometimes struggle trying to get focused and get my productivity moving,
once I do I am good, but on the days I struggle it would be awesome if I could
find a way to get my focus faster. Right now, I will sometimes just walk away,
go do something else and come back, other times I blow time reading hackernews
etc. My wife keeps telling me to go for a bike ride or run and that will help,
I should probably try those too.

------
27182818284
I read the NYTimes over breakfast each morning. I'm a big believe in reading
something else before your first actual reading task. Whether you are a
student going in for the SATs or just someone going to work, if you make the
first thing you read something for fun as a brain warmup, yes.

------
Bahamut
I like to get in a relaxed state before work - sometimes I'll build Legos,
sometimes I'll play video games, or even just read some random source code I'm
interested in

------
demianbrener
Japanese workers are known for exercising before work to focus

~~~
stepanbujnak
Exercising how? Physically? Mentally?

~~~
demianbrener
They go for a run around the factory, as if they were about to play a soccer
match

